# Goes to prove we need Einstein's jokes



## Vanessa (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.diabeteshealth.com/read/2008/12/08/6011/the-jokes-on-you-laugh-yourself-healthier/


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2009)

Terrific! Just what I needed today, have been feeling a bit glum!


----------



## kojack (Mar 8, 2009)

Nearly made myself ill with laughing


----------



## Admin (Mar 16, 2009)

As the old saying goes...laughter is the best medicine!!
Hurrah!


----------

